
Google’s Leading Futurist Predicts Humans Will Start Living Forever by 2029 - vishnuks
http://thescienceexplorer.com/brain-and-body/google-s-leading-futurist-predicts-humans-will-start-living-forever-2029#.Vyt22GE1MmY.facebook
======
calciphus
You can always tell the age of a futurist by how far away they think the
Singularity and Immortality are.

You'll note it's always around their 75th birthday.

~~~
r00fus
Wishful thinking or hoping for self-fulfilling prophecy?

------
PaulHoule
I remember reading an article in the National Enquirer in 1985 that said if
you lived to 2000 you'd live forever.

~~~
nextweek2
You're correct that predictions like this are wild.

However we're actually starting to grow organs. It's not too much of a leap to
think the main causes of death will be cured for the 1%ers within the next 20
years.

Replacement hearts, livers, kidneys are all at the prototype stage.

